# Classical Guitar



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm looking for some good Classical Guitar albums. I don't mind some Baroque/Classical Era if they don't tend to fall trap to the cliches of the periods, but mostly I'm looking for Romanitc through Impressionistic period composition albums.

Thanks!

I love Classical Guitar, I may even take lessons in the future. (I've played piano for years)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I love classical guitar, it was my instrument before I switched to violin. I still play occasionally.

Here's a list of music you should check out, listen to. A combination of guitar with orchestra and guitar solo.
Rodrigo Concierto de Arajuez, Fantasia para un gentilhombre, Invocacion y danza
Albenez Asturias
Tarrega Recuerdos de la Alhambra
Stanley Myers Cavatina 
Walton Five Bagetelles
Villa Lobos Guitar Concerto, Five Preludes, Choros no 1
Castelnuovo Tedesco Guitar Concerto no 1
Malcolm Arnold Guitar Concerto 
Barrios Le cetedral
Brouwer Guitar Concertos

And look for these albums


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I strongly recommend recordings by David Russell. He combines technical skill, knowledge of the music and a sense of feeling that I find difficult to describe. He is especially good with Spanish music.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Boccherini wrote some really nice guitar quartets that are well worth getting to know.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks guys! Keep them coming, I do prefer Post-Classical Era moreso.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I would recommend anything composed by Tárrega. I also like Paganini`s guitar sonatas and _ghiribizzi_ (whims).


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

Since you've played piano, you might enjoy these CDs of French piano music transcribed for guitar:




























None of those are played on a standard 6 string guitar, but they are wonderful nonetheless!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This is a really cool album.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

If you want something Romantic, I'd recommend John Williams' seminal record of Barrios - not only the most romantic and emotional, but also the most advanced and idiomatic of all "traditional" guitar composers. Then there's the wonderful record of Tarrega's music by Yepes - also full of beauty and emotion.

Of the modern composers with an Impressionist influence you may like the evergreen classics of the modern repertoire, such as Carlo Domeniconi's _Koyunbaba_ and Brouwer's _El Decameron Negro_. Numerous artists have recorded those, usually together with other works by the same composers. Domeniconi also has a 90-minute suite of Orient-inspired music called "Sindbad - A Fairy Tale for Guitar".

Some Beethoven-era composers such as Sor and Giuliani occasionally wrote very endearing, personal pieces, but since many of those ended up in their didactic collections, it's almost impossible to find good interpretations - most people treat those pieces as simple exercises. You'd have to learn to play them yourself to hear them properly


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll certainly look into some of these, I'm eyeing some of those Debussy/Ravel arrangements!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I love classical guitar and have played it since age 7. Here are my favorite albums:


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

And of course, you can't go wrong with the fantastic Los Angeles Guitar Quartet. I have had the pleasure of hearing them live several times. I have a couple of their albums:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I, too, love classical guitar music, and my collection is large with discs from the Medieval/Renaissance period through to some of the latest recordings for classical guitar (20th and 21st century music).

My most recent classical guitar purchase was the ERATO/Warner Classics 25CD box set titled "Panorama De La Guitare: A World of Classical Guitar Music".









There's a little bit of everything in this box, and all of what I've listened to is of good quality: playing-wise and sound-wise. Several guitarists are represented and dozens of composers. The releases derive from the series which was released on ERATO over a number of years; this box is the complete collection.

Disc One, for example, presents Turibio Santos performing the 12 Etudes of Villa-Lobos, Disc Two presents "Vihuelistes, Luthistes & Guitaristes" with guitarist Oscar Caceres; works range from 16th century (Milan, Narvaes, Dowland) through the Baroque (Sanz) and even two pieces by Manuel Ponce (20th century). Bach (with Barbara Polasek) is featured on Disc 6, while D. Scarlatti arrangements (with Leo Brouwer) take up Disc 17. CD 25 includes the Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez performed by Angel Romero with the London Symphony conducted by Andre Previn. A wide assortment over 25 discs.

You'll get a better picture of the listings at this site: https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8422704--panorama-de-la-guitare

The blurb from Presto Classical's music site says this: "This box presents the most comprehensive collection dedicated to the classical guitar. It includes all the best-loved music from the Renaissance to today, performed by first-class musicians who demonstrate the infinite possibilities of a multi-faceted instrument with virtuosity and finesse." I add that this set is a good investment for those who love classical guitar.

I would also not want to be without the "Best Guitar 100" box set from Warner Classics.









Here you'll find nearly everything you want to hear played on classical guitar, and in fine performances.

Check the track listing at Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Best-Guitar-100-Classics/dp/B00195FU8C

An advantage of these large box sets (aside from the great deal of music for a relatively small investment of cash) is that they survey a wide range (eras, composers, performers, style) and one can generally isolate those that appeal the most, and then seek out additional recordings from those areas of isolation.

There is a lot of classical guitar music out there, and of course the fan of classical guitar will wish to explore, as I have, through much of what is available. I wish I could afford it all (and had the time to listen to it all), but I've acquired well over 100 releases featuring the classical guitar, and much of it is contemporary music, a favorite of mine, though with classical guitar I remain an ardent fan of the "classics" as well.

I'm sure you will explore this wonderful arena of sound, too. But for now, consider the two box sets suggested above, if you haven't added them to your collection yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

David Starobin - _New Dance_


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I find the contemporary music composed _specifically_ for the instrument to be the most interesting, e.g., Babbitt, Carter, Ferneyhough, Brouwer, Piazzolla, Takemitsu, Fujikura, etc. There are some nice possibilities of sound by the use of extended techniques.

The rest of the repertoire for this instrument seems to be composed of some (quite mediocre, if you ask me) music from the romantic period, and, of course, tons of trancriptions of music from all periods (I rather listen to the originals, to be honest).


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Yep aleazk is right that a lot of the guitar music from the romantic and early 20th centuries were indeed very limited, as I guess the instrument itself and the playing style and abilities of musicians were very limited until it came to introduction of guitar as a concert hall, recital instrument and even as an instrument for New Music.

Leo Brouwer's works from the 60s and 70s are particularly interesting as a combination of the stereotypical Spanish/Latin American style of guitar music with the European avant-garde, and they are probably the most idiomatic compositions for the instrument I have ever played.

Here are some more good albums I like:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Also, this is quite possibly my favourite solo piece at the moment.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

shirime said:


> Also, this is quite possibly my favourite solo piece at the moment.


That's a very interesting and beautiful piece. That guitarist seems extremely talented.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Fredx2098 said:


> That's a very interesting and beautiful piece. That guitarist seems extremely talented.


It is! And I find it to be very playful and lighthearted as well. And yes, this is probably a piece only for accomplished guitarists to be able to get through........


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

shirime said:


> Also, this is quite possibly my favourite solo piece at the moment.


This really seems like a piece fredx2098 would enjoy, and it looks like he does! I didn't care much for it though, but thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> This really seems like a piece fredx2098 would enjoy, and it looks like he does! I didn't care much for it though, but thanks for sharing.


It's not exactly a Fredx2098-type piece. It does seem like a shirime-type piece though! It's a bit too fast and dynamic for my taste. I do like it though!


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

A great CD of Romantic period guitar pieces by lesser known composers who wrote primarily for the guitar is:
David Russell - Leyenda. GHA Masters is the label. It was recorded in 1986, before Russell became a big name in the world of
classical guitar. 
It contains excellent pieces written by Dionisio Aguado, Napoleon Coste, Johann Kaspar-Mertz, Jose Broca, Antonio Jimenez Manjon and Giulio Regondi. Many of these composers are being covered by the recent wave of guitarists to flood the market. 
They are mostly all excellent players, however some of the music can become boringly tedious if you do a marathon listening session. I find an hour or so of it to work just fine.

Another really good CD is Paganini guitar music on the Naxos label. Marco Tamayo, guitar. It contains 5 sonatas, Ghiribizzi, and 3 Caprices. 
Naxos also has CD's of Johann Mertz compositions. The Bardenklange (Bardic Sounds) opus 13 with Adam Holzman on guitar and the Guitar Duets played by Johannes Moller and Laura Fraticelli are two standout CD's.

You can't really miss with Pepe Romero or David Russell recordings. Both players are excellent in the way they handle Mauro Giuliani's guitar music. Giuliani was the Mozart of guitar composers. He wrote tons of stuff too. Some of it smacks of the salon, but there are many jewels to be discovered if one really dives in. It's always a pleasant listen either way. 

The Albeniz etudes are some of the finest pieces to be written for the guitar. Fabio Zanon, guitar, on MHS was really special in this music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm going to go poke around my Barnes and Nobles Classical section later tonight, I think, and see if I can find any Classical Guitar gems.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

This is a major new work by a major composer. The Julian Bream Trust commissioned it, though his playing days are over.


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

Captainnumber36,

I bought all of the CD's I mentioned on Amazon. Much of the music can be downloaded if you have moved past the CD stage.
There are so many forgotten composers coming to the fore in the present day. Many new brilliant guitarists are looking to dive deeper into the repertoire. If you get onto amazon, just look into the composers I mentioned. There are all sorts of albums that have been released. Most of the guitarists are top-notch. Many of them favor a period approach, gut strings. It don't always work but I find the Regondi to be especially revealing. I forget the player, but there is some really good stuff out there available at a simple click on the keypad. Happy hunting!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KJ von NNJ said:


> Captainnumber36,
> 
> I bought all of the CD's I mentioned on Amazon. Much of the music can be downloaded if you have moved past the CD stage.
> There are so many forgotten composers coming to the fore in the present day. Many new brilliant guitarists are looking to dive deeper into the repertoire. If you get onto amazon, just look into the composers I mentioned. There are all sorts of albums that have been released. Most of the guitarists are top-notch. Many of them favor a period approach, gut strings. It don't always work but I find the Regondi to be especially revealing. I forget the player, but there is some really good stuff out there available at a simple click on the keypad. Happy hunting!


I'm previewing the Russell CD on iTunes now. He's using a guitar with Nylon Strings, isn't he? I noticed on some of the other stuff posted, I didn't enjoy the tone of the guitar, too high pitched.

I think Russell is using a standard Classical guitar on Leyenda.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is a major new work by a major composer. The Julian Bream Trust commissioned it, though his playing days are over.


Hey this guy is a friend of a friend......is he well known?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

shirime said:


> Hey this guy is a friend of a friend......is he well known?


He's getting there! He recently took 3rd place in the Guitar Foundation of America's big competition. That will help (if one thinks competitions are useful.


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

Captainnumber36,

Yes, Russell used regular nylon strings on Leyenda. I believe all the tuning is standard too. I doubt if the pieces I mentioned call for anything but standard pitch. Period guitar strings make a regular guitar sound more like a lute.
Striking the strings on certain angles and positions above, over and below the sound hole provides a contrast of sounds.
Some people apply nails with glues or resins that can drastically change the sound. Some even use fake nails which can make the attack louder and spikier. This of course changes the tone.
What I do is trim the nails then use an emery board and fine sandpaper to 'soften' the nail edges. It helps to provide a mellower sound when striking the strings. It also allows for a more 'even' tone. If one nail is a bit rough or too sharp, it stands out when one is playing. Many people will probably not notice, but the player always does. A nail should stroke a string like it's butter, not barbed wire!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Bang for your buck . . .

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8289464--anthology-of-classical-guitar-music


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

The two box sets contain largely unfamiliar works:



















Some pieces are more engaging than others, but both are worth owning. He's a brilliant player.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KJ von NNJ said:


> Captainnumber36,
> 
> Yes, Russell used regular nylon strings on Leyenda. I believe all the tuning is standard too. I doubt if the pieces I mentioned call for anything but standard pitch. Period guitar strings make a regular guitar sound more like a lute.
> Striking the strings on certain angles and positions above, over and below the sound hole provides a contrast of sounds.
> ...


It's a beautiful album, thanks for the recommendation! I love it. I'll be getting more from David in the future.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

I really like these CDs by David Russell:



















Despite the cover painting, he plays a modern guitar (made by Mathia Dammann).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I really like these CDs by David Russell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm straying away from Baroque, it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Maybe this










Usually you can't go wrong with Naxos when it comes to guitar. Also, their Guitar Laureate series is really really good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Anything by Ricardo Gallén might suit your taste when it comes to Classical/Romantic, try this:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I must not try out anymore for I will be sure to spend more money if I love it! :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Leyenda isn't available in physical CD format on either Amazon or B&N. Oh well, I did get the mp3 album and burned it to disc.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

A month ago or so I stumbled upon Mauro Guiliani and he has written great classical guitar concertos


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

this is great too
Roberto Lara: Argentina - The Guitar of the Pampas


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

This guy! He plays an original Torres guitar from 1892, and even uses real gut-strings. Many guitarists are struck by his musicality and emotional playing, me too. He really owns the romantic Spanish repertory!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Anything done by these guys in terms of 19th century repertoire is good as well.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

shirime said:


> Anything done by these guys in terms of 19th century repertoire is good as well.


Is is "close enough" to say:

*Century: Era*

14-16: Renaissance
17: Barqoue
18: Romantic
19: Impressionisitc
20-21: Contemporary/Modern


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm straying away from Baroque, it's just not my cup of tea.


In that case, and staying with David Russell, this one is pretty good:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

KJ von NNJ said:


> Naxos also has CD's of Johann Mertz compositions. The Bardenklange (Bardic Sounds) opus 13 with Adam Holzman on guitar


Briefly resurrecting this thread to second the suggestion. I discovered Bardic Sounds yesterday when I stumbled on it on YouTube, and it is indeed a delightful collection, a sort of guitar equivalent of similar short pieces for piano by Schumann and Mendelssohn...


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

This isn't quite the traditional virtuosic style of guitar, but this is my favorite set of works using the guitar. Very beautiful and melancholy.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I was going to recommend Cilio in the other thread about calming music. One of my very favorite italian albums.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

norman bates said:


> I was going to recommend Cilio in the other thread about calming music. One of my very favorite italian albums.


His story (the very little that is known) is so sad. It's a pity that he didn't compose more. He had beautiful music in his heart. He could still be around today.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Fredx2098 said:


> His story (the very little that is known) is so sad. It's a pity that he didn't compose more. He had beautiful music in his heart. He could still be around today.


There is almost nothing about him on Wikipedia, except a mention that he committed suicide. And I can't find anything else, such as why he did it.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

brianvds said:


> There is almost nothing about him on Wikipedia, except a mention that he committed suicide. And I can't find anything else, such as why he did it.


I think that knowledge along with his young age and his music tells a story. When I first heard his music, without knowing anything about him, it struck me as something written by someone who feels sad and lost. He seemed to be extremely talented and creative, so he must have been very troubled to take his own life. This might be more of a stretch, but maybe he wanted to get his ideas out and know they were being received before he killed himself.


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

Interested. Where to find it? Not in Archiv or Presto.


----------

